# Anno History Collection: Der Launch-Trailer zeigt die Grafikverbesserungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Anno History Collection: Der Launch-Trailer zeigt die Grafikverbesserungen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Anno History Collection: Der Launch-Trailer zeigt die Grafikverbesserungen*


----------



## JTRch (28. Juni 2020)

Sehen keine Unterschied zu den Originalen. Es wurde einfach nur an der Config 2160p eingetragen. Mich dünkt, als sei das die grösste Mogelpackung an Remake der letzten Zeit (noch schlimmer als Warcraft 3), einfach um auf den Zug aufzuspringen die wirklich gute Remakes wie Age of Empires 2 bereitet haben.
Mindestens HD Texturen für die ganz alten Teilen und neue Animationen hätten es sein müssen. Eventuell noch ein paar Spielverbesserungen.


----------



## Ezzilo (28. Juni 2020)

Da spiel ich die 1404 lieber in 1080p aufm UHD Bildschirm mit Abstürzen, anstatt mir das dx9 Downgrade mit schlechterer Performance und keiner funkionierenden deutschen lokalisation(steam) für 15€ zu kaufen. Miese Arbeit Ubisoft, könnt ihr behalten.


----------



## Finallin (28. Juni 2020)

JTRch schrieb:


> Sehen keine Unterschied zu den Originalen. Es wurde einfach nur an der Config 2160p eingetragen. Mich dünkt, als sei das die grösste Mogelpackung an Remake der letzten Zeit (noch schlimmer als Warcraft 3), einfach um auf den Zug aufzuspringen die wirklich gute Remakes wie Age of Empires 2 bereitet haben.
> Mindestens HD Texturen für die ganz alten Teilen und neue Animationen hätten es sein müssen. Eventuell noch ein paar Spielverbesserungen.



Nur wurde die Anno Collection nie als Remake/Remaster vermarktet. Die Aussage war Auflösungen bis 4K und support für Multiplayer.


----------



## Pu244 (28. Juni 2020)

CraZy-exE schrieb:


> Da spiel ich die 1404 lieber in 1080p aufm UHD Bildschirm mit Abstürzen, anstatt mir das dx9 Downgrade mit schlechterer Performance und keiner funkionierenden deutschen lokalisation(steam) für 15€ zu kaufen. Miese Arbeit Ubisoft, könnt ihr behalten.



Dumm nur, dass es den miesen RAM Bug gibt, der das Spiel bei größeren Karten zuverlässig abstürzen läßt. Von daher ist die History Edition quasi Pflicht, wenn man nicht alle 15 min das Spiel neustarten oder mit niedrigen Details auskommen möchte (und auch da darf man das Spiel alle paar Stunden neustarten).

Ist DX 10 in der History Edition nicht dabei?

Wenn dem so ist, dann ist es beruhigend, dass DX 10 bei Anno nur zur Leistungssteigerung verwendet wurde, 10% Mehrleistung kann man damit gewinnen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Juni 2020)

JTRch schrieb:


> Sehen keine Unterschied zu den Originalen. Es wurde einfach nur an der Config 2160p eingetragen. Mich dünkt, als sei das die grösste Mogelpackung an Remake der letzten Zeit (noch schlimmer als Warcraft 3), einfach um auf den Zug aufzuspringen die wirklich gute Remakes wie Age of Empires 2 bereitet haben.
> Mindestens HD Texturen für die ganz alten Teilen und neue Animationen hätten es sein müssen. Eventuell noch ein paar Spielverbesserungen.



Warcraft 3 / Age of Empires 2 Defintive gehen über ein Remaster weit hinaus und sind beinahe ein Remake
Starcraft Remastered / Age of Empires HD / Anno History Collection sind dagegen klassische Remaster

Das was du forderst wäre kein Remaster mehr. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das Anno 1602 & 1503 keine Texturen sondern Sprites nutzen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass es den miesen RAM Bug gibt, der das Spiel bei größeren Karten zuverlässig abstürzen läßt. Von daher ist die History Edition quasi Pflicht, wenn man nicht alle 15 min das Spiel neustarten oder mit niedrigen Details auskommen möchte (und auch da darf man das Spiel alle paar Stunden neustarten).



Das ist der Grund, wieso ich mir 1404 nochmal geholt habe.
Habs auch schon installiert und sieht gut aus. Endlich skaliert das Game mit der Auflösung. 64bit läuft. Was will man mehr?

Ich hoffe, dass auch Anno 2070 noch mal überarbeitet wird. Auch dort ist die Skalierung eine Katastrophe. Ich bin gezwungen 2070 in Full HD zu spielen und das sieht mit einem 4k Monitor einfach nur beschissen aus.


----------



## Celinna (29. Juni 2020)

JTRch schrieb:


> Sehen keine Unterschied zu den Originalen. Es wurde einfach nur an der Config 2160p eingetragen. Mich dünkt, als sei das die grösste Mogelpackung an Remake der letzten Zeit (noch schlimmer als Warcraft 3), einfach um auf den Zug aufzuspringen die wirklich gute Remakes wie Age of Empires 2 bereitet haben.
> Mindestens HD Texturen für die ganz alten Teilen und neue Animationen hätten es sein müssen. Eventuell noch ein paar Spielverbesserungen.



ist derselbe mist wie bei Baldurs Gate Enhanced und Age of Empires HD(nicht das remake von Microsoft sondern das von Beamdog) da wurde einfach nur weiter rausgezoomt und das sollte dann "HD" sein. Lächerlich. Das damit auf einem 4K Monitor alles dann nur winzig ist und man es mit ner Lupe suchen muss haben die dabei vergessen...


----------

